# Questions about Gouramis.



## RandomBoy (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello there forum, and in particular the people who are reading this message!

I have stupidly stupid water conditions (signiture) and would like to know if I could keep some gouramis alive in the extreme soup that is my water. I absolutely love gouramis and would love to keep a few in my aquarium at some point or try a gourami only aquarium. 

In particular _Colisa lalia_, _Colisa sota_, _Trichopsis pumila_, _Sphaerichthys osphromenoides_ and possibly _Trichogaster leeri _or _labiosis_.

I would also like to know if any of you have had problems or predict problem with keeping gouramis with a crayfish. He has already shown a strong tendency to remove Betta splendens from the water and place them in his mouth.


----------



## kert1224 (Nov 22, 2010)

wow..... ummmmm.... good luck with that. i know that gouramis can take some extreme water conditions but i dont think ive seen anything above 8. for that portion maybe just a slow acclimation would fix the problem but then the hardness is another factor that i know nothing about (sorry). i know this isnt what u asked, and i don't know that much about them, but possibly african rift lake cichlids could do thoes water conditions.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I 've had no problem with mine in 8.2ph. If they are acclimated properly they'll be fine.


----------

